# Eye popping picture



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

She's one funny lady, what a party piece. :lol:










MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Gross - her mum must be a Chameleon and her dad a frog. (not French of course)


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Naw! It what happens everytime them women meet that Drummer bloke! :lol:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homer,

Looks like the reception area at Brownhills............has the salesman just told her how much her new van payments work out to a month 8O :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> hymmi Posted: Sun Apr 10, 2005 11:11 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


That is so clever and funny. :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------

